# Stop watching porn



## Lightbulb (Feb 25, 2020)

How do I do it?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 25, 2020)

Stop


----------



## JohnRea (Feb 25, 2020)

watching


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 25, 2020)

prawn


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 25, 2020)

Be productive


----------



## draco (Feb 25, 2020)

Redirect porn websites to this link
Or open this when you've urge.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 25, 2020)

Focus on what you want to do instead of watching porn, instead of focussing on stopping with porn.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 25, 2020)

I swear when Im out alot and actually do shit.
I just forget about masturbating.
But When I rot at home.
I do it so fucking often the same day


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 25, 2020)

have sex


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 25, 2020)

Get stuff done and go home shattered. 

Rotting at home =/= No porn


----------



## samm735 (Feb 25, 2020)

download a blocker, make someone else make the password.

first 30 days are the hardest of quiting any addiction.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 25, 2020)

Do what i do and don't start watching it in the first place


----------



## karbo (Feb 25, 2020)

just do something else dude. sometimes i also get the urge, but then i just start up minecraft or put on some sad music. also when i get really horny out of nowhere, i just force myself to think about my ex which makes me sad. insant boner killer works like a charm


----------



## john435 (Feb 25, 2020)

I think we should compile a lot of these vids of what happens if you don't ascend by old age. Personally, these types of vids are the only thing that motivated me to quit porn.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 25, 2020)

john435 said:


> I think we should compile a lot of these vids of what happens if you don't ascend by old age. Personally, these types of vids are the only thing that motivated me to quit porn.


brutal videos. porn can be an easy fix and cop out, for passive dudes that have potential.
.


----------



## rydofx (Feb 26, 2020)

john435 said:


> I think we should compile a lot of these vids of what happens if you don't ascend by old age. Personally, these types of vids are the only thing that motivated me to quit porn.




completley fucked


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 26, 2020)

I've been on a streak since November of 2019. I've tried to stop porn since 2014, and never lasted more than 2 weeks. I coomed about 3 times a day on average, up to 5 when I felt like shit.

I was able to last that long, this time, simply because I decided to seriously stop. Just stop, it's as easy as that. Don't count days, don't scroll through butt pics on insta, don't edge, don't have a "one last wank". Just stop. Don't do anything related to porn. We complicate things that are actually very simple.


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 26, 2020)

Porn honestly doesn’t do shit to you but mess up your neurotransmitters nothing physical


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 26, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Porn honestly doesn’t do shit to you but mess up your neurotransmitters nothing physical


No shit nigglet


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 26, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> No shit nigglet


Then why are you stopping no sex literally lowers T levels


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

The important question for me is why? I mean, clearly jerking off several times a day every day is bad, but once a day I dont see the problem with. In a busy day when I have free time I jerk off once, then fuck my GF once. If I did not have a GF I think it would be fine to jerk off 1 to 2 times a day. What is the issue exactly with this?


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 26, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> The important question for me is why? I mean, clearly jerking off several times a day every day is bad, but once a day I dont see the problem with. In a busy day when I have free time I jerk off once, then fuck my GF once. If I did not have a GF I think it would be fine to jerk off 1 to 2 times a day. What is the issue exactly with this?


It’s an addiction
I’d rather jerk off to my own fantasies and it’s cool but fuck porn


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> It’s an addiction
> I’d rather jerk off to my own fantasies and it’s cool but fuck porn


Lots of things are addicting, I think its better to control the addiction like you would do with food, than attempting to completely eliminate it


----------



## jake_okok (Feb 27, 2020)

draco said:


> Redirect porn websites to this link
> Or open this when you've urge.




thanks for this bro.
also how do you make it redirect?


MaherGOAT said:


> The important question for me is why? I mean, clearly jerking off several times a day every day is bad, but once a day I dont see the problem with. In a busy day when I have free time I jerk off once, then fuck my GF once. If I did not have a GF I think it would be fine to jerk off 1 to 2 times a day. What is the issue exactly with this?



seems like cope but
if you aren't addicted to watching porn, if you are productive, if you don't feel like shit, then you probably don't have a problem


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> Lots of things are addicting, I think its better to control the addiction like you would do with food, than attempting to completely eliminate it



The guy is putting porn as a devil addiction but is rotting here 24/7


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 1, 2020)

watching porn or not isnt gonna change your subhumanity. who gives a fuck


----------

